# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  photos

## Lynn

These cuties were acquired from John Clare   :Bow:  Oct 20, 2012 (Rannitomeya imitator "Varadero")
I hear /witness *one* calling ! Female  ? on the right . Chubby !

 

A rare vist ! (D auratus "green and black" )



My 2 rescues ( Rannitomeya imitator "Varadero" ) in quarantine.  When I got them they were very dehydrated. A friend brought them to me in a tank with dry paper towels and crispy leaf litter  :Frown:  She owned them for 48 hours and changed her mind. What a way to get frogs ! It's a long story. I have had them since Jan 8th. They are doing very well

----------


## Staffaz

:Frog Smile: _They look awesome Lynn_

----------


## Bdimas

Very nice!

----------


## Lynn

I was , initially, very,very worried   :Frown:  about the imitators.
They're doing really well though, thank goodness.
I love these thumbnails! Thy are bold and easy to care for. 

Thanks for posting a reply  :Smile: 
Lynn

----------


## bill

they are so precious Lynn! i wanted to wait until i was in front of a computer to see them since pics are lousy on my phone. I love that auratus, but the imitator are my favs that you have.  :Smile:

----------


## bill

ya know, if you feel you have too many. i'd be more than happy to take the 2 rescues off your hands <wink, wink, nudge nudge eh?> LOL

----------


## Lynn

> ya know, if you feel you have too many. i'd be more than happy to take the 2 rescues off your hands <wink, wink, nudge nudge eh?> LOL


Nah....I would have a hard time with that.


*But*, the other 2 are very busy?  :Love Heart: 
I can still hear them over the sound of the football game, (all the way from the basement) and the lights have been out for over an hour!
Either they have big plans, or they think they're tree frogs  :Big Grin:  
I'm happy to share any offspring, however. If I should be so fortunate !!! 
They have come however, very graciously...... from 'our leader's' personal stock !!! 
Lynn

----------


## Savannah

so cute Lynn! I like the second to last pic you got.  neat veiw.  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

They are all beautiful!!!  :Smile:  

You're giving me the itch for more darts, lol!  :Wink:

----------


## Geo

Beautiful  :Smile:

----------


## Will

Since I have been away for a while I missed this post.  Beautiful pics.  I hope your Auratus' start to come out more for you.  Mine hid for the first couple moths that I had them, now they are my most out in the open darts I have.  They love and await the daily visit from the Fruit Fly Fairy!

----------


## Lynn

> Since I have been away for a while I missed this post.  Beautiful pics.  I hope your Auratus' start to come out more for you.  Mine hid for the first couple moths that I had them, now they are my most out in the open darts I have.  They love and await the daily visit from the Fruit Fly Fairy!



Thank You ........for the kind comments !   :Butterfly:

----------


## Lynn

*Up date* ---- the imitators are all together as of yesterday !

A bunch of busybodies.

  
             thinking

----------


## bill

they are such little cuties!! they aren't John's as well, are they? i just hate to see the genetics mucked up if the one's you got from him were a pair.

----------


## Lynn

No .... the two added are not .
However they are all:   
(link to their origin) 
Line/Origin: Understory Enterprises 
http://www.understoryenterprises.com...omeya-imitator

see----Ranitomeya imitator "Varadero" – orange/blue

----------


## bill

Oh, if they are both UE line, then my concerns are null and void  :Smile:  they are going to have some beautiful babies!! Lol

----------


## Heather

They look happy, healthy, and beautiful, Lynn!  :Smile: 

I'll be waiting first in line for some of those babies  :Wink: .

----------


## Will

> They look happy, healthy, and beautiful, Lynn! 
> 
> I'll be waiting first in line for some of those babies .



I'll be in line right behind you Heather!

----------


## Heather

Lol!  :Smile:

----------


## bill

Hahaha! Suckas!! I already made the back room PM deal.....lol

----------


## Lynn

> Hahaha! Suckas!! I already made the back room PM deal.....lol





> I'll be in line right behind you Heather!





> They look happy, healthy, and beautiful, Lynn! 
> 
> I'll be waiting first in line for some of those babies .


Wow ! This is a lot if imitator tads !  :Glee: 
I won't tell them. 
Too much pressure  :Couple Inlove: 

I hope  :Cheerful: 

Lynn

----------


## Geo

gorgeous specimens. are they easy to take care of? I assume from the glass climbing that they are active.

----------

